# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  теле2 в Москве

## olegsnov

Друзья, кто-нибудь уже пользовался? Особенно интересует их интернет. Могу по регионам сказать: хотелось бы лучше, когда ездил в командировки. Может в столице ситуация иная?

----------


## uvarovaa233

купила симку теле 2, не как основную, а именно, потестить. Скажу что в мск все отлично. На работе в центре ловит хорошо, инет стабильный. А вот поехала домой и начались проблемы! специально созвонились с подругой и болтали по дороге, чтобы понять качество. Живу 4 км от мкад) как только я пересекла мкад, связь пропала. )))))) за мкадом теле2 нет) ну по крайней мере в нашем направлении)

----------


## сергей007

есть связь за МКАДам у Теле2. Смотреть на сайте надо какое покрытие. Голосовая связь нормально а вот как навигатор на Теле2 не рекомендую , подвисает  и погрешность в 80м  при определении. довольно часто .Особенно в дождливую погоду.

----------


## fedori

Спасибо за отзывы о мобильной связи в Москве.

----------

